
Amazon Fires Employee Who Led Staten Island Strike - NoB4Mouth
https://www.grubstreet.com/2020/03/amazon-fires-employee-staten-island-strike.html
======
vanduh
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22738592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22738592)

